# My new music photography site



## Fiendish Astronaut (Jun 18, 2007)

Well this is my new site:

http://www.ben-yacobi.com/



Still the odd bit of work to do - need to fill up the remaining spaces on page 2 with pictures. Plus might change the thumbnails so they display the correct dimensions inside the squares (i.e. black bars top and bottom on landscape shots).

I've tried to cover everything off that a good website should have - simple, elegant easy to navigate etc. But I would appreciate if anybody thinks there's anything missing.

Thanks!


----------



## gravy (Jun 18, 2007)

looks good to me! who's the girl with the SG? 

nice shots too


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Jun 19, 2007)

Thanks very much!

What does SG stand for? *Gets the feeling it's something obvious*


----------



## Karsten V (Jun 19, 2007)

SG is the Gibson guitar she is playing on in the picture with the blond girl who look like she has hair on her chest


----------



## Fiendish Astronaut (Jun 19, 2007)

Ah! That is the singer of a band from northern England called We Start Fires playing at SXSW.


Actually I could do with some advice: there are two styles of thumbnails to choose from and I can't work out which. One style is at www.benyacobi.com the other at www.ben-yacobi.com

I'm genuinly agnostic about it, but I know it's a fundamental choice. What do people prefer?


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 12, 2007)

I think you are good at what you do, but I don't like Music/concert shots. They are so boring!


----------

